# Yeah an offer ..maybe



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Finally got a offer after 2yrs on the market. Offer is way low, but it is something. Hopefully we can work something out.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Congratulations, hope it works out!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 2, 2008)

Best of luck on the sale.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Inspections are done. Closing at end of month!!! We are loosing or shorts on the place, but at least we are out from under it, in this market I'll take what I can get. 

Up side to this, I can now upsize my farm.


----------

